# 'LAN Box for a mate' Project



## theonetruewill (Oct 8, 2007)

*'LAN Box for a mate' Project'*
*Project Completed - 11226 3DMark06*​As many of you may have seen I have been investigating various parts for a LAN Box PC. Well, the order was finalised yesterday and the order arriving soon. I'm building it for a mate's birthday. (Username: Dizzy)

I have attached Photos of the Case and will update this thread as soon as the parts arrive and I get building.

Specs are as follows:
*CPU: *E4600 2.4Ghz Hopefully overclocked to 3.0Ghz+  _E4500 due to shipping delays_
*Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro - _Wouldn't fit, having to make do with stock._
*Motherboard:* Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD
GFX Card: BFG 8800GTS 320MB 
*HDD:* 250GB Hitachi/IBM HDD
*DVD:* NEC DVD R/RW/RAM
*Modding:* 2x 12" Red Cold Cathode tubes
*NIC:* Belkin PCI Wireless-G & 7bBi Antennae
*RAM:* 2x 1024MB Corsair DDR2 XMS2 PC2 6400 CAS4
*Case:* SilverStone 'SUGO' Evolution SG01B in Black
*PSU:* 550w Corsair VX Series PSU
XP Home SP2


----------



## pt (Oct 8, 2007)

everything seems great, and the mobo does at least 334mhz 
i had one and reached a bit above 340mhz


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 8, 2007)

pt said:


> everything seems great, and the mobo does at least 334mhz
> i had one and reached a bit above 340mhz



Grings moved me in the direction of that motherboard, quoting the stellar performance you managed to get out of it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 8, 2007)

i would avoid the freezer pro 7 as as of recently arctic coolings products haven't been up to par lately like my porly lapped arctic freezer pro 64 
 i would say go with a tuniq tower but i don't think thats quite lan box size but they do a damn good job


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 8, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> i would avoid the freezer pro 7 as as of recently arctic coolings products haven't been up to par lately like my porly lapped arctic freezer pro 64
> i would say go with a tuniq tower but i don't think thats quite lan box size but they do a damn good job



The AC 64 Pro's the only cooler I could fit in that's any good unfortunately. Yeah, I'm not pleased with my 64Pro either. They seem to be worse quality than the LGA775 models.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 9, 2007)

I would SERIOUSLY encourage your friend to move away from the "on-the-desk" box type PC. Why:

1./ Although they look cool at first, they take up a lot of deskspace.

2./ No matter how "silent" you make it, the noise is on top of the table and near to you... rather than hidden under a table. The noise will soon get on your nerves.

3./ No matter how hard you try, a small box will always get hotter than a full sized case.

4./ Cable spaghetti.


All these observations are from experience.  Our SOHO office had 3 boxes like you show. They have all been moved to under-the-desk towers for noise, space and spaghetti reasons.

Also consider a mATX tower case for reduced size/weight.


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

i have my pc near me, it's a big atx case, and i can barely hear it
besides the fact that i love seeing it


----------



## technicks (Oct 9, 2007)

pt said:


> i have my pc near me, it's a big atx case, and i can barely hear it
> besides the fact that i love seeing it



Amen.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 9, 2007)

He's already got a full tower (which is far superior to this build)! This is his LAN box, he requested one!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 20, 2007)

Got the BIOS chip repaired- now to finalizing the build.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 20, 2007)

Testing @ 3.00Ghz..................


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2007)

pt said:


> i have my pc near me, it's a big atx case, and i can barely hear it
> besides the fact that i love seeing it



Agreed


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> *'LAN Box for a mate' Project - £720*​As many of you may have seen I have been investigating various parts for a LAN Box PC. Well, the order was finalised yesterday and the order arriving soon. I'm building it for a mate's birthday. (Username: Dizzy)
> 
> I have attached Photos of the Case and will update this thread as soon as the parts arrive and I get building.
> 
> ...



I think you will be doing your m8 proud with that rig


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got this with it in 3D06  Not to bad for a 3Ghz E4500. I love overclocking video cards and CPU's when I have something to battle with - in this case: heat/thermodynamics and space.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I just got this with it in 3D06  Not to bad for a 3Ghz E4500. I love overclocking video cards and CPU's when I have something to battle with - in this case: heat/thermodynamics and space.



Nice score.....I will be even more impressed if thats with Vista installed


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

still its awfully good of you to build that for your mate for his birthday. wish one of mine would do that! (can't see it happening) you should feel real good for yourself! nice one


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> still its awfully good of you to build that for your mate for his birthday. wish one of mine would do that! (can't see it happening) you should feel real good for yourself! nice one



It's from me and his Dad.



HookeyStreet said:


> Nice score.....I will be even more impressed if thats with Vista installed



Afraid it's not Vista, he hates it too much; XP it is then. I reckon I could get the 3D06 higher but in this case I want to keep temps down, especially with stock cooling as the Freezer was too high to fit. It gets to about 59-60*C at full orthos load @ 1.40v. I had to keep this thing at super low voltages - and the best application of AS5 I've ever done!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It's from me and his Dad.



still cant see me getting that lucky  awell looks like ill have to save to get cashetti's Rig!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> still cant see me getting that lucky  awell looks like ill have to save to get cashetti's Rig!!



He's a great guy, thats all I can say. One about whom I can truly say that overused phrase without being insincere, "Mates for life."


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> He's a great guy, thats all I can say. One about whom I can truly say that overused phrase without being insincere, "Mates for life."



good to hear, hope it lasts!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

Wahey Project completed I will post pictures as soon as i can. Sent it over to my mate this morning. He still doesn't get to see or open it until 6:30pm on Monday though!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

why is that when it is officially his birthday like?


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> why is that when it is officially his birthday like?



It's actually Tuesday but his parents won't be in on that day unfortunately so they're brining it forward one day. His Mum gets in at 6:30pm so we want to keep it as an all of the family and friend thing present wise.


----------



## EnglishLion (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got a Cube style case with the same mobo in as a LAN box and I use the Zalman 7700 CPU Cooler, you might consider that.  It fits great in mine - although I went super cheap on my CPU choice and picked bottom of the range Celeron and then see how far I could push it (that'll be 4.2Ghz max then!).

I went red on the lighting too - kinda makes sense with that mobo.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 23, 2007)

EnglishLion said:


> I've got a Cube style case with the same mobo in as a LAN box and I use the Zalman 7700 CPU Cooler, you might consider that.  It fits great in mine - although I went super cheap on my CPU choice and picked bottom of the range Celeron and then see how far I could push it (that'll be 4.2Ghz max then!).
> 
> I went red on the lighting too - kinda makes sense with that mobo.



The Red looks awesome. Me and Dizzy played Supreme Commander and Company of Heroes today on a LAN. Him on his GTX X6800 (The Beast) rig and me on the GTS Lanbox (Hell-Raiser). It was awesome, and it didn't get shown up by the bigger machine either. Hell-Raiser as I named it, is supremely fast, and didn't have any problems playing a 40x40 match on SupCom with nearly all 5 player's on the max 1000 unit limit. Both really pleased with the end result. And at lower resolutions and when the gfx is overclocked I would speculate that it could even beat the Beast rig. I'll get Dizzy to post pics ASAP.


----------

